
Lessons from Superhuman: How to build a growth engine without ads or content - whatthe91
https://www.junction43.co/blog/lessons-from-superhuman-how-to-build-growth-engine
======
jdlshore
To summarize:

1\. A long pre-qualification form that turns away potential customers whose
desires don’t match the product capabilities.

2\. A high-touch onboarding process involving a half-hour conversation with a
human. (This sounds like the “concierge” technique for finding product-market
fit to me)

3\. Fanatical customers who leave “sent with superhuman” badge on their
emails.

I’ve never heard of Superhuman before now. Is it really such an impressive
example of growth?

~~~
gowld
Superhuman is a Silicon-Valley-up-it-own-beeswax company that sells expensive
email to Silicon Valley CEOs and VCs who want to show off to each other. It's
the Supreme of email.

